#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  What do you know about Katchatheevu Island.

## Dhiya

All you have doubt about Katchatheevu Island? Is this island is under India or Sri Lanka? This is under Srilanka undoubtedly. Did you ever been there for the church feast? I want to visit that place. *Katchatheevu Island and Feast* Read this uplist blog for more details about Katchathhevu. Did anyone visit there before?

----------


## Bhavya

> All you have doubt about Katchatheevu Island? Is this island is under India or Sri Lanka? This is under Srilanka undoubtedly. Did you ever been there for the church feast? I want to visit that place. *Katchatheevu Island and Feast* Read this uplist blog for more details about Katchathhevu. Did anyone visit there before?


Thank you for sharing Thenuka , First time heard about Katchatheevu church & Feast.

----------


## Moana

> Thank you for sharing Thenuka , First time heard about Katchatheevu church.


Thenuka! Never heard about this place , thanks for letting me know and Im more curious to know about the church feast

----------


## Dhiya

I am also so curious about this place. I am planning to visit the next church feast which is occur in february annually.

----------

